# 3BLD : 54.23 Mean of 3



## rubiksarlen (May 31, 2012)

*3BLD : 55.37 Mean of 3*








> Gah..so close to an average. Stupid +2. So much for the fancy 5-move comm trick.





Spoiler



Fast.


----------



## Sebastien (May 31, 2012)

This is obviously not 54.23 Mean of 3 :fp

The single times in the video description would be useful btw.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, that's a 54.23 avg3. 

Mean of 3: (54.23 + 50.53 + 61.34)/3 = 55.37

Still very good times =)


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 31, 2012)

Very surprised by the edge memo recall in the middle of memo.
I far as I could see, your splits are:
~13sec edge memo.
~20sec full memo.
~31sec corner solve.
~55sec edge solve.

That's really good, but keep improving edge solve, though.


----------



## JianhanC (May 31, 2012)

Now do that this Saturday  Get top 3 please.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 31, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Yeah, that's a 54.23 avg3.
> 
> Mean of 3: (54.23 + 50.53 + 61.34)/3 = 55.37
> 
> Still very good times =)


 
Thanks, but according to qqtimer, it said session mean: 54.23. I'll change it


----------

